# thoughts on potatoes?



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

curious if anyone has thoughts on regular 'ole potatoes. Yes, there's the "BEWARE THE NIGHTSHADES" argument, but I'm more interested in personal testimonies. my naturopath (who I stopped seeing) had me on a strict no- nightshade diet for seven months, but my symptoms were not affected by the absence thereof.

does anyone notice a digestive change with potatoes? I used to eat them in soup as a child (born and raised second-generation Irish family, so you can imagine) I've been too nervous to add them back in, because my system has been so sensitive lately that I don't know what to think at this point.


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

i also came from irish family ,potatoes are in ou blood

but doc told me starches were bad for my ibs-c


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

potato can be fully sugarized (by avoiding the starch) and enjoyed just fine. It has multiple types of vitamin C in fresh potatoes.

put the potato in the oven 200 for 2 hours (do not use any foil).

Alternatively use 400 degrees and 1 hr


----------



## jaumeb (Sep 1, 2014)

I eat them.


----------



## annie7 (Aug 16, 2002)

i eat them---sweet potatoes, regular potatoes and new potatoes-- they never aggravated my constipation. but that's me. we're all different.


----------



## kaymj (Jun 21, 2016)

dlind70 said:


> potato can be fully sugarized (by avoiding the starch) and enjoyed just fine. It has multiple types of vitamin C in fresh potatoes.
> 
> put the potato in the oven 200 for 2 hours (do not use any foil).
> 
> Alternatively use 400 degrees and 1 hr


interesting! I have never heard of this!


----------



## Patrick ibs c (Mar 5, 2016)

yep starch can be constipating


----------

